

Recruiter Trolling on GitHub - caleb_thompson
https://github.com/thoughtbot/liftoff/pull/178#issuecomment-57688590

======
caleb_thompson
Just noticed the account had been removed.

The comments:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qy3o7nf1422iocc/2014-10-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qy3o7nf1422iocc/2014-10-02%20at%206.26%20PM.png?dl=0)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/0cpkav56yq3c3xq/2014-10-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/0cpkav56yq3c3xq/2014-10-02%20at%206.27%20PM.png?dl=0)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/0xqd96jvqhudn0i/2014-10-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/0xqd96jvqhudn0i/2014-10-02%20at%206.27%20PM%20%281%29.png?dl=0)

